# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Hair Transplant Turkey - Joe Tillmans Undercover Consultation In Turkey

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren speaks with TBT contributor, the original hair Transplant Mentor, Joe Tillman about Joes consultation at one of the many hair transplant mills littering the Turkish hair transplant market. If youre considering going to Turkey for a hair transplant and your surgeon isnt an accepted member of the IAHRS, you cant afford to miss this!

----------


## J_B_Davis

This was one of the best shows in a long time. I mean I love listening to the callers, but inside information like this just does not exist anywhere but on Spencer’s show. I actually listened to the podcast via iTunes, but it’s always nice to see the expression on your faces when you talk about what really goes on in the hair business. Very scary!

----------


## garageland

Found this very interesting Joe after personally being in Istanbul for the recent conference thanks for sharing with us all. Giving blood that is some dedication from you!

----------


## bigmac

Great interview.  

I saw this guy wandering around the street in Turkey after having surgery.

----------


## J_B_Davis

Wow! That picture is crazy, but after hearing the show it doesn't really surprise me. This is why I appreciate the show and this site so much. I mean where else are you going to learn about this stuff? It's so crazy you almost can't believe it.

----------


## garageland

Big mac, I saw a guy at the airport going through security looked to be shortly after surgery or the following day and not wearing anything on his head.

----------


## amadeus

This was a very compelling discussion. Props to Joe Tillman for having the courage to go "undercover." Pretty cool, and Spencer's take on things are always spot on! He's such smart guy.  I've really been enjoying the shows. Keep up the good work fellas.

----------


## voxman

Great show, guys.  Bookmarking this for future reference also!  Joe, you are a brave man!

----------


## PayDay

You guys know Im a super fan of the show. I began listening when Spencer was just a local host here on New York radio and TBT has been my saving grace and  therapy for most of my adult life. Thats a long time. He is a true pioneer who exposed the hair loss business for what it was probably before the internet was really off the ground and he must have helped millions of hair loss sufferers in his career. Joe Tillman is a pioneer in his own way so thats why I think they work so well together on the show. Im not clear on whether they are personal friends since Spencer always seems to make everyone he speaks to on the show seem like a friend, I guess which is probably part of the secret to all of his success. I will say this,  you  can tell the Spencer respects Joe and I gained even more respect for Joe myself after watching this show. Ive noticed that Joe has been on about 80% of the shows lately, I hope this continues since I think he has a lot to offer.

----------


## JoeTillman

Thank you for your comments, boys. I won't lie. I was scared. The clinic is super busy and they were in a fairly sketchy area of town, on the European side of the city. Considering what I was doing, and how much money is rolling in for them, I'm certain that something unfortunate may have developed should I have been found out so needless to say I was happy to be on my way. 

I've got video footage of the experience but there isn't a lot to see, just a lot to hear but some of it is visible. I'll edit and share as soon as I'm able. 

Bigmac,

That image is exactly the scenario I saw multiple times during both of my visits. It's crazy!

----------


## Antonio

Please Joe, Beside the doctors you mention, can u list more doctors in Turkey?? more good ones??

----------


## JoeTillman

Hi Antonio,

Here is a list of IAHRS approved doctors that you can consider in Turkey. I would not give anyone else a second thought. I have spent time with Dr. Erdogan and had converstations with the main representative for Dr. Doganay and of course I work closely with Dr. Karadeniz.  

http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant/turkey/

----------


## Oyster

Such a great share and experience Joe!
These so called surgeons should call this Conveyor Belt FUE..

----------


## jfeury

Thanks everyone for sharing this and Spencer and Joe for getting the information out there; people are just looking for a better life and hair, like all of us and it is sad to see what things can happen! It just shows that choosing a clinic and surgeon, is very important. Lets make lives better; great podcast.

----------


## pascalchimbonda

I wish I had seen this thread before going to Asli Tarcan clinic in Turkey. They destroyed the donor area of my head.

----------


## Dr. Baubac Rep

Joe Tillman's undercover Turkey videos are a must watch for anyone considering a hair transplant. Really well done and extremely important information revealed. Keep up the amazing work Joe.

----------


## thomasskylee

> I wish I had seen this thread before going to Asli Tarcan clinic in Turkey. They destroyed the donor area of my head.


 Why you did not research properly ? 
Aslı Tarcan is real charlatan.  Aslı Tarcan is not doctor even she is not nurse. 
Actually, Aslı Tarcan is nothing in the terms of medicine.

When I saw her first photo in her instagram profile I could understood She is not doctor. She is kissing patients. She is touching patients. This is unacceptable about doctor and patient relationship. She does these things because she does not know anything about doctor and patient relationship.

You did not do your research properly and you were scammed by them.

----------


## mertsanlisoy

the results look perfect

----------

